# Access Point on Ralink RT2870

## Demontager

I just setup this wireless card

```

Bus 002 Device 008: ID 7392:7711 Edimax Technology Co., Ltd EW-7711UTn nLite Wireless Adapter [Ralink RT2870] 

```

it's working and connects to other AP normally. But initially I bought this wifi dongle to setup AP on it. According to official readme file for RT2870, driver built from ralink website sources should support AP mode - http://pastebin.com/t1rVJM9h

But driver and its firmware i have installed in gentoo way, first enabled device support in kernel then installed firmware from "sys-kernel/linux-firmware " package. 

 I'm using Gnome 2 desktop with Network Manager, but want to setup AP via hostapd demon.   So i opened hostapd.conf and changed only interface name to wlan1 then

tried to start hostapd

```

localhost dem # /etc/init.d/hostapd start

 * Caching service dependencies ...

Service `hostapd' needs non existent service `net.wlan0'                                                             [ ok ]

 * ERROR: hostapd needs service(s) net.wlan0

```

But it looks for net.wlan0.

----------

## tameritoke

Did you find a way to solve it?!

Same nonsense here!

Tamer

----------

